# Bloated puffed up stomach, gas, diarrhea



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

So last night I noticed that Sam's stomach looked very bloated, puffed up, and tight. He was panting and drinking alot of water but he is always panting and dirnking alot of water. He was acting normal and as always very energetic. Today his stomach was still bloated, but he is still acting normal and ate his food like normal. On his walk he has some slight diarrhea and a little gas. Does this happen to puppies or should i be worried about bloat? he is 5 months old. Thanks for the help, as always I am concerned about everything and super paranoid.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Puppies can bloat. I would take him in to the vet.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree, a vet visit is in order. It could be bloat, or he could have eaten something that is not passing through.

Keep us updated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm the sameway and my dog is 4 yrs old. i think you
should go to the Vet immediately.



SamTheDog said:


> Thanks for the help, as always I am concerned about everything and super paranoid.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloat is not something you want to guess about. PLEASE get your pup to the vet ASAP!
It is better to err on the side of caution, than to suffer the consequences.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Appointments in an hour. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good to know. Good luck to you and the pup.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, if he is swelled and panting he could have a blockage or bloat, best to take him to the vet to be safe.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would have went to the Vet or E-Vet immediately.
then i would have posted. why wait a hour? bloat
doesn't wait a hour.



SamTheDog said:


> Appointments in an hour. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

All three of my dogs, that including my almost 4 month old puppy, recently were bloated and tight. I had taken one in particular in to the EVet, and he was fine. He had gotten into some food, which made him worse than the others....but I found out it was all because I didn't transition into their new food carefully. I had just jumped into their new food, and their tummys didn't agree with it. They were still playing and everything. So, expect the worst, and hope for the best. In my case everything was fine. Maybe in your case, too. However, I wouldn't play around with what could be bloat. I'm glad you made an appointment. It's in the best interest for your pup, and it will help ease your mind if in fact whats going on is (somewhat) harmless... (there is still a risk from what I understand for it to develop into actual bloat). 
Good luck and I pray everything turns out fine!


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i would have went to the Vet or E-Vet immediately.
> then i would have posted. why wait a hour? bloat
> doesn't wait a hour.


Person on the phone said it doesn't sound like bloat because he isnt in pain, acting different, or vomiting. Might be parasites.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i would have went to the Vet or E-Vet immediately.
> then i would have posted. why wait a hour? bloat
> doesn't wait a hour.


He doesn't seem distressed so I can wait the now 45 mins or so for my normal vet instead of paying for an emergency vet visit over nothing. Just finish spending 3000 dollars on my other dogs knees.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

No bloat but unrelated he might have pano. His shoulders are hurting him


----------

